# CREE Q5 Vs. CREE XP-G R5 leds



## Qmotion SIS (Sep 18, 2010)

What are the differences between these 2 leds? Which is the brightest/most efficient?


----------



## shortstack (Sep 18, 2010)

xpg is


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 18, 2010)

Q5 is the flux bin. It is a rating of how many lumens a led can produce at a certain current.

The R5 is a higher flux bin than the Q5, meaning it produces more lumens than the Q5, given the same current.

Cree's XP-G line has Q5 flux bin emitters as well, so does the XR-E and XP-E lines.

So, there is the LED model, e.g. XP-E, XP-G, XR-E, etc.

Then there is the flux bin rating, Q2, Q5, R3, R5, to name a few. Not all flux bins are available for every LED model.

Then there is the temperature of the LED and along with that the tint of the LED.


----------



## rufusbduck (Sep 18, 2010)

shortstack said:


> xpg is


If you are refering to the LEDs sold by kd and dx then you are most likely talking about Cree xre q5's vs xpg r5's which are 2 different types as well as differing flux bins I believe that even an xpg q5 is more efficient than an xre q5 since it has lower forward voltage at the same drive current.


----------



## Qmotion SIS (Sep 18, 2010)

OOOOOOOOK

I was actually trying to back door another post I had started. I was trying to acertain the best compact single CR123A flashlight to purchase. Originally I had ordered a Fenix PD20 flashlight for $63. Then I saw the Quark CR123 mini for $40 bux.

I already own two Eagletacs. The T20C MkII and P100C2. The T20C has the CREE XP-G R5. The P100C has the CREE XP-E Q3 I believe. I know they are both very bright.

I was trying to compare the Fenix PD20 and the Quark CR123 mini with those 2 lights.

The fenix PD20-R2 flashlight I first ordered had a CREE XP-E LED(R2) rated at 190 Lumens which I learned must be the new Fenix PD20 light.

The Quark CR123 mini has the CREE XP-G R5 led which is the same as my T20C.

Now After I decided to stick with the Fenix PD20 light I was offered a PD20 that I was told had the Premium (Q5) 7090 XR-E led which is rated at 180 lumens.

I'm a noob at these lights so it's all getting confusing to me now. What I was trying to figure out is which flashlights might have the better output or runtime based on the different leds. My past post I was more concerned about build quality. It's all a learning curve I know but I wanted to know if I was making the right decision to get the older 180 lumen (Q5) or go with the newer model PD20. Since I can get the older model $20 cheaper I figured it would be the deal and probably not much difference that I could see.


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 18, 2010)

At first when i was searching for first informations about LEDs i was comparing like you each type of LED and its lumens rating, trying to find the brighter one.
Then i bought a couple of them...and few days later another couple..

I realized that it is one thing to compare figures for flashlights and another to compare them once you have them in hand in different situations.

Sometimes a light with less lumens has a "better" beam pattern than a brighter one, or a "better" tint that will lead you to have "unexpected" preferences for one upon another despite lumens rating.
All the more since some lights are more adapted for one task than anothers and it doesn't depend on lumens rating only.

Concerning myself, once i tried a warm white, i realized that i hated cool white, so when i was comparing "anxiously" lumens rating, it was really a first small (not very revealing) step.

Eagletacs and Fenix are making very good flashlights, your first step is starting very well. Those light will certainly light your learning path in a good direction.


----------

